# Tour of Scotland 2009



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

A few weeks have passed since returning from our road trip of Scotland and I though that it would have been rude of me not to share the experience and pictures with you.

This was my first long road trip and having wanting to do this kind of thing for a couple of years my girlfriend and I finally had a free week so the planning started.

The trip would take over three days including two overnights at two different bed and breakfasts along the way.

*Proposed Route*










*Day One*

*Route*









*
Start - Home
Finish - Grantown-on-Spey
Miles - 189*

Leaving home round around lunch time, day one was mainly about getting up north so that we could properly start our trip. We would be taking it easy heading up the A9 towards Perth and continuing all the way up to Grantown-on-Spey.

Time wasn't a factor on the first day but we had made plans to stop at the Cairn O'Mohr Fruit Wine Shop in Errol. I had heard about this winery when at a local restaurant and always wanted to try some of there products so this would be the perfect opportunity to visit the actual winery and pick up a few bottles of there finest Scottish Fruit Wine.

*Cairn O'Mohr Fruit Wine Shop*




























After spending some time at the winery we headed back into Perth and rejoined the A9 travelling north once again. On the way we stopped off at Pitlochry, Blair Atholl and Avimore to have a look around and to stretch our legs.

*Blair Atholl*























































*A9 Lay-by*










Our first overnight stop was in Grantown-on-Spey at a B&B called the Bellbec Bed and Breakfast. Located within the Cairngorms National Park it is surrounded by stunning scenery with a view from the bedroom out over valleys and hills of the National Park.

How B&B itself was amazing. It is a modern building but had rustic features such as stone walls and wooden oak beams. It also felt very homely, which was a relief as this was our first time staying out with a 'proper' hotel.

*Bellbec Bed and Breakfast*










*View and Surroundings*





































That night it was an early dinner in Grantown-on-Spey then back to the B&B to chill out and plan our route for the following day.
*
Day Two*

*Route*









*
Start - Grantown-on-Spey
Finish - Kyle of Lochalsh
Miles - 146*

It was an early start the next day and fuelled with an excellent home made breakfast we were back on the road heading north again towards to Nairn.

Once in Nairn we decided to stop and have a walk along the beach since the weather was starting to clear up.
*
Nairn Beach*




























*Jelly Fish*










*Nairn Statue of Local Fisherwoman*










*Nairn Harbour*










After our walk along the beach it was back on the road again this time heading west. Our final destination of the day would be Kyle of Lochalsh but we did not intend in taking the quickest route. Our planned route was as follows;

Nairn - Inverness (A96), Inverness - Tore (A9), Tore - Garve (A835), Garve - Kinlochewe (A838), Kinlochewe - New Kelso (A896), New Kelso - Auchintyre (A890), Auchintyre - Kyle of Lochalsh (A87).

The route above took us on some stunning roads and through some even more stunning scenery. The roads twisted between the mountains and rivers ran along side creating amazing views and sights. The only issue was that progress was slow due to stopping to take so many pictures. Even though the weather was living up to its reputation it was still a day to remember.

*Picture's en Route*


























































































































































As you can see, even in the bad weather, it is simply stunning!

Our second overnight stop was in Kyle of Lochalsh at the Balmacara Mains. The Guest House is located on the edge of Loch Alsh which provided views over the loch and across to the Isle of Skye.

*Balmacara Mains*










*View and Surroundings*





































Feeling a bit drained from the long days drive and knowing we had a even longer day ahead of us we decided to have another early night after planning out the route for the following day.

*Day Three*

*Route*










*Start - Kyle of Lochalsh
Finish - Home
Miles - 308*

As you can see from the above map our day three route had changed slightly from the original plan. Having driven all the way to the edge of the Isle of Skye we thought that it would be a waste not to go into the island itself and explore.

Again it was another early start to the day commencing with yet another amazing home cooked breakfast. At breakfast we were sat next to an American couple so we had a nice to talk to them about what was worth going to see and looking at proposed routes.

After loading the car up we were on our way heading onto Skye over the Skye Bridge. The weather wasn't on our side on the drive to Portree but that didn't put us off as the skies were brightening up ahead.

*Road to Portree*










We had decided to take the route round the north loop of the Island taking us up past Uig, on to Kilmaluag and then back round to Portree.

I am so glad we decided to go onto Skye and up round the north loop as the scenery was simply breathtaking.

*Isle of Skye*




































































































Once back in Portree we had a walk around the lovely harbour area and found somewhere to have a light lunch as we were still feeling full from the large breakfast that morning.

*Portree*




























On the initial drive to Portree we came across an amazing water fall with great views so we decided to stop on the way back to grab a few snaps.
*
Waterfall and Views*





































After a quick pit stop and re-fuel and Broadford we set off back towards the Skye Bridge and Kyle of Lochalsh.

*The Skye Bridge*










From this point onwards we were heading for home. It was quite a disheartening feeling as on the trip we had seen much of what Scotland has to offer but felt that there was so much more to see.

The route home was along the A87 and the down the A82 past Fort William, past Loch Lomond and back into Glasgow.

It was a fun drive home with the 100HP being right at home on the fast flowing A roads.

After a good few hours of solid driving we were finally back into the familiarly of Glasgow. A quick stop at WagaMama's for some dinner and then it was off home.

It had been a long day, in fact a long three days but well worth it. If anyone is thinking about doing this kind of trip then I highly recommend it as you will be amazed at what Scotland has to offer in terms of scenery, driving roads and guest houses.

*Total Route*










*Start - Home
Finish - Home
Miles - 643*

Now to start planning where we will go next year!

Thanks for reading, hope you enjoyed it!

:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Scotland - Gotta love it :thumb:


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

Yeah absolutely breathtaking views did a similar round trip a few years ago and was amazed how little I knew about our country. Always amazes me that nobody seems to be able to resist taking piccies of the sheep.:lol:


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

what point on the road is this? I did the whole west coast with seventeen Minis Glasgow to Durness.:thumb:

same road?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah, looks like the same road. There was a stopping place up on the right.

Trying to remember which part its at.

EDIT. Its on the A832 going towards Kinlochewe :thumb:


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Had that pic as my Desktop for ages and I see were it is now, Thought we had missed it. We drove up the side of the loch but came down form the west side A896...

Next time :thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Clark said:


> Scotland - Gotta love it :thumb:


Agree completely - thank f**k I'm from here!

Can't help but think you've missed out the best bit though...... :lol:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

rossdook said:


> Can't help but think you've missed out the best bit though...... :lol:


The AppleCross......or Orkney? lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like a few of us have been having fun in our own "backyard" this year...

Such a lovely place, shame more people don't get out and have a drive...

Looks like you had a great time! :car::car:

:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Looks like a few of us have been having fun in our own "backyard" this year...
> 
> Such a lovely place, shame more people don't get out and have a drive...
> 
> ...


I know, I was amazed at what Scotland had to offer.

I highly recommended taking a few days out to get out of the city and do some exploring!


----------



## Archway (Apr 3, 2007)

lovely pics there !


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

These pictures reminds me when we used to go these same places when I was a boy with my sister, mum & dad.

Still looks the same.

I remember the brilliant scenery.....while Dad was in the pub 

Those were the days :lol:

Stuart


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

The A832.... gotta love it!

The first car is mine with me behind the wheel.


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Looked like a good run! Hoping to do a similar but slightly shorter route in the next few days. Will probably only have 1 day to do it in so will be pushing on a bit!


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice one SXI.

The Alfa Romeo Cloverleaf Club (official Alfa UK marketing) done a good article on touring north Scotland based on a 5 day trip. If anyone wants a copy I can probably e-mail it to you. It gave rough routes as well as suggested (pricey looking) hotels on route, with websites/phone nos.
Alan


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Lou_m said:


> Looked like a good run! Hoping to do a similar but slightly shorter route in the next few days. Will probably only have 1 day to do it in so will be pushing on a bit!


The 200 Cup will be a blast on these roads Lewis!


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh yes it was, 480 miles today in 14 hours. I'll post some photos tomorrow. Feeling a bit tired now.....:doublesho


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Stew said:


> YouTube - 350Z Hoon Flyby
> 
> The A832.... gotta love it!
> 
> The first car is mine with me behind the wheel.


Thats ma road :thumb: never been on it as well. To miss it by a mile was annoying but i had sixteen Minis to follow at the time heading north.


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

great pictures there mate.hoping to do sorta the same next summer in the focus if we can get some decent weather


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments!



stevenebm said:


> great pictures there mate.hoping to do sorta the same next summer in the focus if we can get some decent weather


Even if the weather isn't that great the trip is still well worth it!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks a fantastic run I will be doing some of those roads next Year for sure !


----------

